# when to separate calves



## robert23239 (May 10, 2009)

I would like to know opinions or what you guys do for when to pull calves away from Mom. I always do it at 6 months and haven't had any creep feed.

i than try to put them on the best pasture I have available.

Thanks


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Give us a location in your profile Robert. It makes a difference on responses.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Condition of the momma cow and avaliable pasture are factors.

I like to get calves started on feed before I wean. This is to help the momma some and also the calf. It is easier to get them started with a creep type set up. My main pasture grass right now is Bermuda. It does not do as well once the nights begin to get cool.

This time of year for me, if I do not feed the calves some then their main diet will be hay with some green grazing left.

I creep before weaning and during the initial few days. Then they are fed feed once a day along with free choice hay. I want them in good flesh but not fat.

Some of my personal mindset comes from family tradition and thinking. My grandfather raised his own feed corn and we made our own feed. Feed was not a major cost like it is today.


----------



## ForemanTX (May 7, 2012)

I try to wean around 6mnths,they are already eating cubes from when I put out for cows and depending on time of year already eating hay. They get 8way/blackleg/ear tagged and branded(ones going to keep) They then get drove across pasture, to small patch that has field fencing, it has good stand of grass and sowed in rye and hay if needed. They are on a corn glut./cotton seed, few other things in it,that buy in bulk for 275 ton,feed everyday 5/6lbs piece some what,have a few feed hogs in the bunch. Couple months they get moved to heifer lease pasture or hauled to sale,where they are on grass, 20%cubes,fly/mineral tubes,salt blocks until 16 to 24mnths, since calve more than once a year,i am bringing some weaned with to drop off when i pick up those heifers to move close to house so can put with Bull and easly watch. Thats start to finish...


----------

